# Wood Pricing



## Adam Reid (Jul 20, 2017)

Does anyone have a guide to how they go about pricing lumber green and air dried. I know how to figure BF, but what are yall going by to price different hardwoods? Heres what i am looking at, I have a friend that has a saw mill he just uses for personal stuff. But he occasionaly has extra hard wood lumber. He doesnt generally sell stuff so he doesn't know how to price. I am just wanting to see what I can find out so he and I can both benefit. Thanks


----------



## DKMD (Jul 20, 2017)

Lots of regional variation. Also, extra wide boards or special figure add a premium. 

Here's a link to a mill in NC with pricing:
http://www.ncsawmill.com/prices/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 20, 2017)

Look at mills in your area, see what they charge, are their process for planed, sanded, etc.? What are you selling? Green, rough sawn will be less, as mentioned, wide, figured, etc. will add to the price.


----------



## phinds (Jul 20, 2017)

Adam Reid said:


> Does anyone have a guide to how they go about pricing lumber green and air dried. I know how to figure BF, but what are yall going by to price different hardwoods? Heres what i am looking at, I have a friend that has a saw mill he just uses for personal stuff. But he occasionaly has extra hard wood lumber. He doesnt generally sell stuff so he doesn't know how to price. I am just wanting to see what I can find out so he and I can both benefit. Thanks


There's a lumber price guide on my site. It's several years old but at least it will give you an idea of the relative prices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## lonewolf (Jul 21, 2017)

Prices vary so much location,dryness,grade, width,thickness,figure, availability, and most important is current trends. Ygou should look at all wood suppliers in your area to get an idea.


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 31, 2017)

Definitely do your homework before pricing anything. You have to account for wear & tear on the tools used for sawing the lumber as well as personal labor, etc.
The price in my area will not be the same for your area.

Local availability of the wood being harvested also determines price. 
In my area, oak & walnut are everywhere. Maybe not so much in your area.
My advice is to look around, check with local sawmills or retailers & base your price
on all of the points mentioned already.
Hope this helps.


----------

